# Lounge > Sports, Health & Fitness >  World Cup 2022

## tonytiger55

My forum plump chihuahas...its that time again!!!

World Cup 2022. Yes yes... 
Who's watching? Who is going to win this year..? I have added a poll, but we all already know who is going to win. I think everyone on the forum should come to terms with it and accept it. 
Where is everyone.... and Kert...where is my beloved England haters at? Deep down... I know you want England to win. 


@Kobe
 
@eblend
 
@DonJuan
 
@Skyline_Addict
 
@Brent.ff
 
@austic
 @arttrance; 
@taemo
 
@littledan
 @shocker; 
@kertejud2


Canada is in it this year. I am excited to see how they will do. 
Who is watching who?

Kick off November 20th.

----------


## max_boost

Idk who gonna win but ima excited to watch! I hope Canada wins a game  :Big Grin:

----------


## eblend

Dunno why I was tagged, but yah I will be watching. This is the only time I watch Football! Not cheering for anyone in particular, just enjoy watching. Maybe some underdog...let's go Japan!

----------


## taemo

With Italy out, I havent paid much attention but will be cheering for Canada for sure. Other than Group F, Group E looks exiting to watch too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Please allow me to comment about the dead slaves from time to time. And the bribery. I mean no disrespect to you crazy soccer fans, but fuck Qatar and fuck FIFA.

For example, 
"Only 9 days left to murder more slaves! Let's set a record that will stand for decades!! Keep your foot on the pedal, Qatar!"

----------


## littledan

Im definitely cheering for england but im not overly optimistic tbh

----------


## killramos

Never heard of them

----------


## Brent.ff

Pretty excited to watch it. Who’s broadcasting and how do I watch from home for free? Just got shoulder surgery so pretty low key work for the next 5 weeks

I don’t see Canada making it out of the group… currently have Argentina winning my pool (Messi needs to get one..), but that may change yet

----------


## msommers

What feeds are available? Free or paid

----------


## ExtraSlow

World cup of what?

----------


## max_boost

I’m assuming tsn broadcasting the games!?

Or dazn

----------


## cet

TSN and CTV are playing the games
https://www.tsn.ca/how-to-watch-stre...nada-1.1864310
I'll probably end up subscribing to TSN for the month.

----------


## ganesh

England and England ??? Bridesmaid  :Smilie: 
It is going to be Brazil's time again.

----------


## g-m

Will definitely be watching and cheering for Germany!

----------


## kertejud2

Imagine being in a group with the USA and Iran, and still being the most hated country in it. Wales is in an enviable position, having the world behind them.

----------


## msommers

> TSN and CTV are playing the games
> https://www.tsn.ca/how-to-watch-stre...nada-1.1864310
> I'll probably end up subscribing to TSN for the month.



Cheers!

----------


## DonJuan

> Imagine being in a group with the USA and Iran, and still being the most hated country in it. Wales is in an enviable position, having the world behind them.



HOLY SHIT... GO WHALES!!!! Boo England & USA. I hope Whales and Iran make it through this group.

Anyone have picks?

My actual picks:
Group A: Netherlands & Senegal
Group B: England & USA
Group C: Argentina & Mexico
Group D: France & Denmark
Group E: Germany & Spain
Group F: Belgium & *CANADA*
Group G: Brazil & Cameroon
Group H: Uruguay & S. Korea

Eventual Winner: *Argentina*  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm team chaos so I'm just cheering against England, Spain, Italy and Brazil.

----------


## R!zz0

Anyone know what time is the opening ceremony?

----------


## ganesh

> I'm team chaos so I'm just cheering against England, Spain, Italy and Brazil.



Italy eh ? 
Wait for another 4 years

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> World cup of what?



Two girls one cup sportsball edition.

----------


## Brent.ff

> HOLY SHIT... GO WHALES!!!! Boo England & USA. I hope Whales and Iran make it through this group.
> 
> Anyone have picks?
> 
> My actual picks:
> Group A: Netherlands & Senegal
> Group B: England & USA
> Group C: Argentina & Mexico
> Group D: France & Denmark
> ...



My pool... the canada pick is a bit of a throwaway and may update it beforehand to being Cro

A 1st: NED  2nd: SEN
B 1st: ENG  2nd: WAL
C 1st: ARG  2nd: POL
D 1st: FRA  2nd: DEN
E 1st: GER  2nd: ESP
F 1st: BEL  2nd: CAN
G 1st: BRA  2nd: SUI
H 1st: URU  2nd: POR



Winner:Argentina


2nd: 
England

3rd Place:
Brazil


as nothing would drive england more nuts then getting second..

----------


## DonJuan

@Brent.ff


I like your picks here, I really do. But and Argentina v. England World Cup final may cause an actual war. 

Best to get those English out early, for the greater good.

----------


## Brent.ff

> @Brent.ff
> 
> 
> I like your picks here, I really do. But and Argentina v. England World Cup final may cause an actual war. 
> 
> Best to get those English out early, for the greater good.



Argentina would definitely be doing a 'Remember the Falklands'.. be great.

----------


## bjstare

Is there a place we can bet on players diving and crying in an effort to draw penalties? As best I can tell, that's what this game is all about.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That and violence in the stands.

----------


## bjstare

> That and violence in the stands.



How could I forget. Soccer is an A+ sport.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Imagine being in a group with the USA and Iran, and still being the most hated country in it. Wales is in an enviable position, having the world behind them.



Think of it like eating a chicken vindaloo with no spice. It does not work. It is the spice and heat that allows the flavours to come out and show thier colours. Though flavour or out of the ass. For good or for bad...the spice must flow.
In th world cup...England is the spice that ignites the fire and flair in all the other players. Without England.. the tournament is nothing...

Interesting picks on the group. 

*DonJuan* 

Group A: Netherlands & Senegal
Group B: England & USA
Group C: Argentina & Mexico
Group D: France & Denmark
Group E: Germany & Spain
Group F: Belgium & CANADA
Group G: Brazil & Cameroon
Group H: Uruguay & S. Korea

Eventual Winner: Argentina 

*Brent.ff:* 

A 1st: NED  2nd: SEN
B 1st: ENG  2nd: WAL
C 1st: ARG  2nd: POL
D 1st: FRA  2nd: DEN
E 1st: GER  2nd: ESP
F 1st: BEL  2nd: CAN
G 1st: BRA  2nd: SUI
H 1st: URU  2nd: POR

Winner:Argentina
2nd: 
England
3rd Place:
Brazil

My Pick:

A: 1st NED: 2: SEN
B: 1st Wales 2: ENGLAND. I dont think England will be first. Slow starters. I have a feeling Wales may pip them to it.
C: 1st MEX 2: ARGN
D: 1st FRA 2: AUS
E: 1st GER 2: SPAIN
F: 1st BEL 2: CANADA
G: 1st Brazil 2: Cameroon
H: 1st Portugal 2: Ghana

I was using the world cup predictor and I got a England vs Belgium final based on the above. 

Brent. Im curious. Group H. Why Uruguay..?

Try this and let me know what you get.

https://www.bein.com/predict/en/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is there a place we can bet on players diving and crying in an effort to draw penalties? As best I can tell, that's what this game is all about.



I wish to participate in this. Will +Rep after recharge.

----------


## civicHB

My picks hoping Brazil goes all the way.

A 1st: NED  2nd: SEN
B 1st: WAL . 2nd: ENG
C 1st: ARG  2nd: MEX
D 1st: FRA  2nd: DEN
E 1st: GER  2nd: ESP
F 1st: BEL  2nd: MOR 
G 1st: BRA  2nd: CAM
H 1st: POR  2nd: GHA

Round of 16
England beating Netherlands
Argentina beating Denmark
Senegal beating Wales
France over Mexico
Germany over Morocco
Brazil over Ghana
Belgium over Spain
Portugal over Cameroon

Quarter Finals
England over Argentina 
Brazil over Germany
France over Senegal
Belgium over Portugal

Semis
Brazil over England
France over Belgium

Final
Brazil over France

----------


## tonytiger55

@ AMcivicHB; You really think Brazil will beat Germany?

Im thinking of buying a small TV off Kijii to put in my home office for the world cup.

----------


## g-m

No Germany will crush them again

----------


## civicHB

I’m hoping we don’t experience a repeat of 2014  :Big Grin:  and Brazil can redeem themselves.
I also heard all their players looked really strong heading into this world cuP….

----------


## dirtsniffer

Brazil is known for how much they dive right? Who could cheer for that!?

Canada just beat Japan.. haven't seen the highlights but hopefully we are in fine form for the opening game wednesday against Belgium.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This isn't over yet?

----------


## tonytiger55

Canadas form is impressive. 

I was reading up on some of the teams. 
Daaang.. Senegal looks pretty good. Some of those players play for big clubs.

https://www.fourfourtwo.com/features...s-team-rosters

----------


## Xtrema

> This isn't over yet?







Anyway, Go Canada Go.

----------


## DonJuan

> Brazil is known for how much they dive right? Who could cheer for that!?
> 
> Canada just beat Japan.. haven't seen the highlights but hopefully we are in fine form for the opening game wednesday against Belgium.



It's Neymar who does the diving. He dives so much refs have been not calling actual fouls on him because he dives so much. I hope he has wised up to that. He's extremely talented, but his BS diving and whining I can't stand. 

If Canada beats Belgium it'll be considered that Belgium choked again. It'll take a few of these wins for Canada to be considered an actual threat by other teams. Love the underdogs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyway, Go Canada Go.



Seems like a chill place. Who would've thought?
When will Sunwing start offering direct flights to some of this place's all-inclusive resorts? I want to go.

----------


## DonJuan

Nostradamus hot take:
There's going to be some sort of gay rights group that tries to make some sort of public statement during the World Cup and gets imprisoned and/or beat during this.

Bet me

----------


## Skyline_Addict

Football's Coming Home!

----------


## ExtraSlow

No beer now?

----------


## DonJuan

Now how many fans going to to be imprisoned bringing booze into the country?

Lots of stories flying around about match fixing for the opening game (even though gambling is illegal in Qatar). Bet Qatar opening match.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is it too late to buy tickets? I want to witness the riots due to no alcohol and then witness the fire hoses and rubber bullets on the Rainbow protestors who think they should be allowed to have a Pride Parade in this progressive country.
What a dumpster fire.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Regardless of your feelings about the game of soccer, this event is trash, put on by a corrupt organization. As bad as the IOC, which is awful.

----------


## killramos

Bonus points for having near 0 entertainment value!

----------


## DonJuan

> Regardless of your feelings about the game of soccer, this event is trash, put on by a corrupt organization. As bad as the IOC, which is awful.



Love the game, great memories playing it as a kid and as an adult.

But FIFA is the worst part of the game. This bribery scandal that got Russia and Qatar their World Cups is terrible. I hope Qatar gets in a shit storm after this.

----------


## tonytiger55

Lets keep the discussion to football (Soccer) and shit talking about each others team please. Or open a separate political thread on this.

This is a great tournament with great players. I am so pumped to see the goals, upsets, heros, villans and dark horses. 

Who are peoples suprise team for the tournament? Im thinking Canada, Senegal and Ghana.

----------


## ExtraSlow

England's team sucks, and it's not even a real country.

----------


## DonJuan

I'd like to call Senegal my dark horse team, but that would be racist.  :ROFL!: 

I'd love to see an African team win.

----------


## tonytiger55

> I'd like to call Senegal my dark horse team, but that would be racist. 
> 
> I'd love to see an African team win.



I agree. I think if a team will win it or go far. Senegal comes up on the list a lot. Sadio Mane is out of the tournament with surgery. Thats a big loss for them. 

I was impressed with Ghana last time. They were robbed by Uruguay. I think this might be the tournament where we see a African team do really well. The standards in football has changed so much. Some of these players are at top teams. 

Im curious to see how the South American teams fair. They don't do great in the tournament when its held in Europe. I know Brazil and Argentina are favourites. But after watching for so many years. I find on the day they don't always play together or get it right. They players are pretty good though. I dont see Brazil winning it.

----------


## g-m

> No beer now?



I saw that, seriously what the fuck. I remember years ago FIFA and AB came out with statements reassuring fans that there would be beer sales as normal. I would be fucking PISSED if I'd bought tickets and they pulled this shit DAYS before the first game

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/416...45#post5092545

Here is a much better place to discuss all these items.

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.tsn.ca/how-to-watch-stre...nada-1.1864310

Canadian broadcast schedule

----------


## DonJuan

Anyone have a SFW site to watch the games?

----------


## bjstare

I see the thread split happened. I believe this is still the place for me to say soccer's fucking dumb... right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I see the thread split happened. I believe this is still the place for me to say soccer's fucking dumb... right?



To not say it sucks would be taking a dive.
But at least the soccer players that dive are definitely, positively not homosexual. Because they wouldn't be able to get into the country if they were! Let alone make it to Murdered Slave Stadium.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Anyone have a SFW site to watch the games?



You are living in the dark ages my friend. IPTV for the win. 

TSN are doing a pass. The monthy pass is $20.

https://www.tsn.ca/subscribe?cid=ps%...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## KLCC

Wow. nobody is cheering for Qatar? they'll definitely make it into the final,

----------


## DonJuan

> You are living in the dark ages my friend. IPTV for the win. 
> 
> TSN are doing a pass. The monthy pass is $20.
> 
> https://www.tsn.ca/subscribe?cid=ps%...B&gclsrc=aw.ds



I have IPTV. Saving so much money with it too.

But while at work I would like to watch and not do work, but limited by SFW sites.

BTW England 6-2 over Iran. I was surprised Iran got 2. Warmup for the game with the Americans.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brent.ff

senegal has been impressive so far.. might be regretting my NED as winning the group. edit: cancel that, beauty goal

----------


## dirtsniffer

SA takes down Argentina. Wow

----------


## Brent.ff

> Winner:Argentina
> ..



I fucked up

----------


## DonJuan

*sad Argentina noises*  :Cry: 

But I still stand by Argentina. They out played them in every aspect of the game. Just the Saudi's goalie was a wall today.

I think this is one of those cases where a team beats individuals. Saudi players all know each other well, while the big name Argentinians still getting used to the team. Team building exercise time; I'd say go out for beers but that may be harder to do.

I also think Argentina was finessing the ball, like they were playing against kids. While the Saudi's were playing in the world cup final.

----------


## max_boost

Crazy. Unreal. 

Excited for Canada Belgium.

----------


## Brent.ff

I know it was only the Aussies, but France looked pretty slick. Mbappe in full 2018 form..

----------


## littledan

fuck those chiquita banana looking socceroos

----------


## lilmira

Wow captain tsubasa

----------


## msommers

We don't have cable but my parents still do. Was able to use their login to watch TSN on the FireStick!

Anyone catch the Japan v. Germany game? Pretty astounded Germany lost that!

----------


## Orbie

Finally the day has arrived, what's everyone's predictions on how badly Belgium will destroy Canada?

I hope they put up a fight but I think the best we can hope for is a draw.

----------


## SilverRex

Happy for Japan, always nice to see underdog rise up. but this increases the odds that the same wont happen for Canada. Not expecting Canada to win today's match but Go Canada

----------


## Brent.ff

> Finally the day has arrived, what's everyone's predictions on how badly Belgium will destroy Canada?
> 
> I hope they put up a fight but I think the best we can hope for is a draw.



Has been the year of the giant killers so far.. Argentina, Germany... maybe belgium is next?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Poirot looking motherfuckers.

----------


## Xtrema

> Wow captain tsubasa



what year is it.gif


Looking at the stats of that game, Japan stole that one.

----------


## DonJuan

No Lukaku for Belgium, so Canada has a shot. I'm thinking a draw also but if they manage to pull off a win it would put them top of the group with the Morocco/Croatia draw earlier today.

----------


## C4S

Crazy!!!


Human "Wakabayashi"

Go Canada!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Loving the upsets this year. Spain looks very strong after laying a beating on Costa Rica, that one could have been 9-0.

----------


## DonJuan

Controversy in the Saudi win.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...p-var-28561341

"VAR official Abdelhak Etchiali had traced the semi-automatic offside system to the wrong Saudi player and not their actual furthest man back, Yasir Al Shahrani."

The VAR official is Algerian btw.

----------


## Brent.ff

ohhhhhhhhhhhh shit. i suspect that miss is gonna haunt us.

----------


## DonJuan

> ohhhhhhhhhhhh shit. i suspect that miss is gonna haunt us.

----------


## SilverRex

yup indeed, hurting now

----------


## cet

Good first half. Canada had some great chances, just lacking that finishing touch.

----------


## Brent.ff

Our D has looked weak all game, almost always an odd man rush.. just havent been tested much as good pressure in other end. If Belgium had same number of chances it would be 6 or 7-0

----------


## max_boost

> Good first half. Canada had some great chances, just lacking that finishing touch.



Yes. Oh Canada come on let’s go!!

----------


## msommers

Did better than expected. But man that last corner Canada had...what a waste

----------


## DonJuan

Belgium looked very beatable.

DeBruyne was non existent. I hope this continues and they lose to Morocco and Croatia.

----------


## Marsh

Pretty good game for Canada all things considered. We lacked quality in front of net, too many chances to score.

----------


## davidI

Dammit, the pain of that match. Canada showed great hustle and deserved at least a draw; it sucks that one long ball break turned into a goal for Belgium, who otherwise didn't show up.

It was one of the most entertaining matches i've watched so far though... Canada definitely showed it deserves to be there.

----------


## Xtrema

Commentator's nightmare:

----------


## DonJuan

S. Korea coach: Listen up Kim, Wang; just give the ball to Son.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love Korean names.

----------


## msommers

Some good matches coming up:

England/USA; Argentina/Mexico; Spain/Germany

Maybe Portugal/Ghana

----------


## Brent.ff

christ i know its soccer, but these nil-nil games gotta end. Ghana hasnt had the ball in portugals box for the entire first half!?

edit: well at least they both woke up

----------


## DonJuan

England V USA today. How to get both teams to lose?

----------


## C4S

Biden calls Rishi : " You guys cannot score on us ... "  :Shock:

----------


## bjstare

> England V USA today. How to get both teams to lose?



Well, they're playing soccer, so by default they all lose.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Well, they're playing soccer, so by default they all lose.



most watched event in the world. huge losers.. :|

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> England V USA today. How to get both teams to lose?



Have no one score _any_ goals.

----------


## Brent.ff

wont lie, hard to blame insta-gratification monster truck loving americans for not buying into soccer when the national team has a game like that... oof that was sleepy

----------


## r3ccOs

> Have no one score _any_ goals.



this was one horrible game. No flow whatsoever...

over the last two euros and world cups (including this) I highly doubt there is a single independent country anymore that has the depth, style and match tactics to compete with any of the Major European clubs.

----------


## davidI

> wont lie, hard to blame insta-gratification monster truck loving americans for not buying into soccer when the national team has a game like that... oof that was sleepy



Confirmation as to why I dislike watching Soccer. Slow, boring, and lots of rolling around for gentle contact.

I'll still tune in again tomorrow for Canada fucking Croatia.  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> most watched event in the world. huge losers.. :|



I bet it’s played by more people than most other sports too.

----------


## killramos

> most watched event in the world. huge losers.. :|



Most people ARE huge losers

----------


## suntan

Gotta love our genetic diversity.

----------


## msommers

> Confirmation as to why I dislike watching Soccer. Slow, boring, and lots of rolling around for gentle contact.
> 
> I'll still tune in again tomorrow for Canada fucking Croatia.



Soccer sounds like a love-hate relationship for you!

Really enjoying the France-Denmark game!

----------


## C4S

> Soccer sounds like a love-hate relationship for you!
> 
> Really enjoying the France-Denmark game!



Yes, pretty good game! 

US vs England ... boring ....

But this France vs Denmark is pretty good!

----------


## msommers

Argentina-Mexico will be a good one. Dive city for sure  :ROFL!:

----------


## BavarianBeast

The vibe is ultra high in Mexico haha. I have never seen people so crazy about a sport in my life, it’s awesome.

----------


## msommers

What a spectacular goal Fernandez!

----------


## Brent.ff

Good game, really needed Argentina to win this for my pool so feeling back in it. I don’t think Poland will be an issue

----------


## Brent.ff

What the holy hell is happening this tourney?! Morocco beats Belgium?!

----------


## taemo

yeah surprised to see that this morning, Japan lost to CR too.

awesome start for Canada vs Croatia :Clap:

----------


## max_boost

World Cup is bonkers

----------


## dirtsniffer

Tough match against Croatia. Let's hope we can keep the push going

----------


## Darell_n

> World Cup is bonkers



Is playing with a gimp mask or a tampon up your nose the norm for World Cup?

----------


## pheoxs

> Tough match against Croatia. Let's hope we can keep the push going



With 2L's and that basically seals it for us doesn't it?

----------


## JfuckinC

Why he got a sports bra on?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Why he got a sports bra on?
> 
> []



Zhe's changing lanes.

----------


## Brent.ff

> With 2L's and that basically seals it for us doesn't it?



Yes, they’re out. They needed the win to have a proper shot (a draw would have given them a chance but not much). Other than the first twenty minutes Croatia clearly the much much better team. Jonathan David completely absent.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Somebody sure got fucked, and strangely it wasn't Croatia! Turns out Canada is still trash-tier.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Why he got a sports bra on?



AFAIK it's for telemetry

----------


## R!zz0

Anyone expected Canada to win against Croatia?

----------


## msommers

Strong start for the first 20 minutes and then it became obvious we were quickly gassed. Croatia controlled the rest of the game.

Reminds me of the Flames. Strong start, think they can coast to a win and then get blown out of the water lol

----------


## Brent.ff

> Anyone expected Canada to win against Croatia?



Pretty clearly the Canadian media following the loss to Belgium. Hell TSN still gave the ‘ambitious player of the game’ to Davies when it was clearly Kramarić

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Anyone expected Canada to win against Croatia?



You'd have thought so with the way the Canadian coach was running his mouth.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Underdog coach talks tough ahead of big match. Not anything unusual or new. I don't think the world of sport journalism needs to act outraged about this.

----------


## Buster

Does this mean I won't have to hear about soccer any more.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Underdog coach talks tough ahead of big match. Not anything unusual or new. I don't think the world of sport journalism needs to act outraged about this.



Outrage would be silly, but "don't give the other team whiteboard material" has been a useful guideline for ages.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Potentially bad strategy, or lack of disciplined strategy, maybe.

----------


## bjstare

> Does this mean I won't have to hear about soccer any more.



No. It’s the biggest spectator sport in the world apparently, so it stands to reason you’ll always be around someone that wants to yap about it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No. It’s the biggest spectator sport in the world apparently, so it stands to reason you’ll always be around someone that wants to yap about it.



The only way I could see it being interesting is if we created a drinking game where every time a British announcer says "brilliant" (pronounced bReEiAnN¡1!1¡!!) to describe an athletic endeavor, you would have to drink.
That way, you could die of alcohol poisoning within the first 9 minutes and not have to watch soccer anymore.

Then maybe be buried with the 6,500 dead slaves. Everyone is a winner.

----------


## Buster

It really is a magnificently boring sport to watch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or they describe a play using the word "quality". That too would leave you dead well before halftime.

----------


## Buster

Soccer announcers are one of the few people in the sport I kinda respect. I mean, imagine being a play by play dude in a sport where almost nothing happens for 90+ minutes. (Don't get me started on the retarded timing rules that soccer uses).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or "Halfy Waffy Timey Wimey" as the brits say.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> .... (Don't get me started on the retarded timing rules that soccer uses).



I was going to insert a barb about that and call it a "cubic" or something Cajun.

----------


## killramos

I got weird looks at the Brazilian bbq I was at for lunch today when I asked them to turn the real football game on instead of this soccer nonsense

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hate Brazilian bbq. I always get a rash.

----------


## Brent.ff

This Korea Ghana game is dynamite

----------


## DonJuan

> This Korea Ghana game is dynamite



Son in a mask looks like Batman, but I'm a Tottenham fan soooo ... yeah

Also, CR7 continues to be a DB:



"Fernandes' 54th-minute cross initially looked to have been directed into the net with a glancing touch by Ronaldo's head, but television replays suggested that the 37-year-old did not make contact with the ball.

Fernandes was announced as the goal scorer on the big screen in the stadium, despite Ronaldo celebrating as though the goal was his..."

https://www.espn.com/soccer/portugal...ortugal-opener

----------


## Brent.ff

France tunisia.. i have literally lost all confidence in what is considered offside anymore..

----------


## DonJuan

^ Same... I dunno... I just don't know. It's like the VAR ref is just flipping a coin OR receiving a big bag of money.

----------


## Brent.ff

Argentina game confirms VAR makes no sense w/ the messi penalty, however complete men vs boys. Good to see what Argentina is like in full form..

Edit: last 15 minutes of those two games was pretty amazingly stressful

----------


## Brent.ff

Canada lifts Morocco to the top of the group. Belgium out, what the holy hell is happening.

----------


## DonJuan

Group F really turned into the WTF group. Belgium chokes again, manager resigns.

----------


## cet

^ Group E says "Hold my beer"

If it stays as it is, those are some big teams going home.

----------


## DonJuan

Group E WTF! If Costa Rica beat ze Germans and Spain loses to Japan... Spain AND Germany OUT!?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking colonizers can go fuck themselves. amirite?

----------


## kertejud2

Spain closing out this game like they know they're facing Morocco and not Croatia next round if they lose.

Would be nice for Germany to get word and jet Costa Rica score two quick ones to screw Spain over.

----------


## Brent.ff

Won’t lie once Belgium was out I was all for let it burn and have Japan and Costa Rica through. Too bad the Germans won their way out of the group…

----------


## g-m

They didn't. My team going home  :Frown:

----------


## Brent.ff

> They didn't. My team going home



They won their way OUT of the tournament, as in sent home. They slept on Spain and then failed on Japan. They deserved to go

Also, Canada really shit the bed. 1 actual goal (2nd goal was OG), zero points..

----------


## Brent.ff

Ha, Uruguay completely lets off the gas, subs off Suarez and then Korea wins their game and knocks them out of the pool on goals for. What bozos. Their coach should be punted

----------


## DonJuan

I hope Suarez bites him in the ass. What stupidity.

----------


## DonJuan

How I did
Group A: Netherlands & Senegal *CORRECT*
Group B: England & USA *CORRECT*
Group C: Argentina & Mexico *Poland*
Group D: France & Denmark *Socceroos*
Group E: Germany & Spain *WTF Germany* 
Group F: Belgium & CANADA *Well WTF was this garbage*
Group G: Brazil & Cameroon *Switzerland*
Group H: Uruguay & S. Korea *I hate you Ronaldo*

----------


## SilverRex

I’m pumped one can only imagine - if Japan and Korea can move on and face each other

----------


## KLCC

AFC came in big this year, especially KSA. They made a dent in Argentinian's record.

----------


## Xtrema

> I’m pumped one can only imagine - if Japan and Korea can move on and face each other



Now that's a game I'll watch. The fact that Japan beat Spain and Germany and knock Germany out is amazing.

----------


## DonJuan

> Now that's a game I'll watch. The fact that Japan beat Spain and Germany and knock Germany out is amazing.



Japan can definitely beat Croatia the way they are playing.

Korea beating Brazil... that may take some praying.

----------


## Xtrema

I am supporting Croatia like these Qataris.

----------


## OTown

> Son in a mask looks like Batman, but I'm a Tottenham fan soooo ... yeah
> 
> Also, CR7 continues to be a DB:
> 
> Attachment 110223
> 
> "Fernandes' 54th-minute cross initially looked to have been directed into the net with a glancing touch by Ronaldo's head, but television replays suggested that the 37-year-old did not make contact with the ball.
> 
> Fernandes was announced as the goal scorer on the big screen in the stadium, despite Ronaldo celebrating as though the goal was his..."
> ...



I think this was overblown. He might have felt the air or ball coming across his hair it happened so fast. Even with that he pointed at the guy who did the cross as if he scored a goal. 

People will find the stupidest shit to complain about sometimes.

----------


## DonJuan

> I think this was overblown. He might have felt the air or ball coming across his hair it happened so fast. Even with that he pointed at the guy who did the cross as if he scored a goal. 
> 
> People will find the stupidest shit to complain about sometimes.



Yet, he complains to FIFA to investigate so he could be credited with the goal.

Anyway Japan is out. Loses on penalties  :Frown:  Still, would like to see Korea advance. But likely 3-0 Brazil.

----------


## DonJuan

I think I'm tuned into the wrong commentary.

----------


## taemo

havent even tuned to the Brazil vs SK match but seems like they are getting slaughtered  :Frown: 

sorry to see Japan is out now too

----------


## msommers

Morocco!!! Holy shit. Offense sucks but damn their D pulled out all the stops

----------


## Brent.ff

their D was huge

----------


## DonJuan

I did not see that coming.

Also CR7 is benched for Portugal Vs Switzerland.

----------


## msommers

Yeah not sure what the deal is. Pretty surprising

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## DonJuan

These commentators woke up this morning and chose violence.

----------


## msommers

Portugal absolutely dominating

----------


## Brent.ff

> Yeah not sure what the deal is. Pretty surprising



Don’t be a douche and piss off your coach. Impressive by Portugals coach to hold the line, and Portugal pretty conclusively did fine without him

----------


## ExtraSlow

So I guess we are all cheering for France, Morocco, Netherlands and Croatia?
Hope the games are competitive now.

----------


## Brent.ff

i want morocco just for the mayhem, but Argentina all the way.. Messi needs the cup

----------


## ExtraSlow

But France all the way.

----------


## Brent.ff

no.. just no.

----------


## DonJuan

France needs to make England look so bad that fans turn the game off. 6-0 First half kina score. Kane scores 2 own goals etc.

And then be completely bamboozled by Messi in the final.

----------


## gmc72

WTF!!! Bye Bye Brazil!!

----------


## Brent.ff

If you dont love the world cup after that 20 minutes of madness, i dunno what to tell you.

----------


## civicHB

What a mess, going to miss watching Brazil  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So I guess we are all cheering for France, Morocco, Netherlands and Croatia?
> Hope the games are competitive now.



Heck yeah.

----------


## suntan

The damned Dutch came back from a 2-0 deficit???

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## DonJuan

I'm shitting a brick after seeing what happened to Brazil.

----------


## Brent.ff

All in on Morocco ?!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Morocco Croatia final. I'm in.

----------


## jutes

Finishing a game on penalty kicks is the worst thing about the world cup

----------


## max_boost

That Argentina game was something. 

I think penalty kicks is fine these guys gotta be absolutely dead running around like that.

----------


## tonytiger55

Ok im bit late...

What a start by England to the World Cup. Setting the standards that everyone should abide by. Spain tried but got sent home. HA!

Shame about Canada. I guess not everyone wanted to taste thier sample of poutine. They actually did play well. That group was a tough one. But it shows when those half chances come, you have to take them. I think this experience was great for the team leading into the next tournament. Hopefully by then they will be giving out great samples of Alberta Beef instread. 
I always find USA hilarious to watch. So dramatic but nothing. Kinda like a Hollywood film with all trailers blazing before kick off. Then the main event with explosions and over dramatic actings and behavior. Then no real story at the end but everyone thinks they are heros who fought in a great war. I don't get it. 

Germany... lolz. I was impressed by Japan. The little Samurais really showed that way of the Shogun is sowing its renanssiance. 

I think Argentina have been lucky. Very lucky.. They only really played one top team Holland. I was impressd by Australia. The Kangaroos jumped higher than expected. Uruguay... Bahahahaah. Oh man... anyone that knows the history of them vs Ghana will know what I am laughing about. 

Morroco is in the semi finals. Wow.. impressive. That goal was impressive. 

So its England Vs France. This is one of the biggest games of the tournament. A real game. Not the chicken fluff you all have been watching so far. Two great powers with histroy and thier own chicken soup receipe. Will France charge forward with the spirit of Napoleon or will England fight back and call on the ghost of Lord Nelson..?

----------


## tonytiger55

> So I guess we are all cheering for France, Morocco, Netherlands and Croatia?
> Hope the games are competitive now.



@ ExtraSlow;
You spelt England wrong.

----------


## msommers

This match could reignite the 100 Years' War

----------


## tonytiger55

Oh FFS. This game is rigged. That was a foul on Kane...

----------


## g-m

Go France!

----------


## Brent.ff

> Oh FFS. This game is rigged. That was a foul on Kane...



Outside the box… Saka needs to actually attempt something with all his receptions

----------


## max_boost

Idk what a foul is in soccer lol in basketball you just have to breathe on the player  :crazy nut:

----------


## msommers

The only bullshit so far has been that yellow card

----------


## tonytiger55

Penalty!!!! YES!!

- - - Updated - - -

GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!!
YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! BRILLIANT!!!

----------


## msommers

These commentators are so flipping biased it's hilarious turning obnoxious

----------


## msommers

What a beautiful header!!!

----------


## tonytiger55

Oh dear...

----------


## msommers

Yeah that's definitely a penalty for England

Hahahahahahahaha after all yhat

----------


## tonytiger55

Omg!!!!

----------


## Brent.ff

Kane just pulled such a typical england move.. skyballing in the quarters. are you insane

----------


## max_boost

Not Beckham bad but dang I think that’s pretty bad aha

----------


## tonytiger55

That ref is biased as hell.

----------


## max_boost

Entertaining

----------


## tonytiger55

Omg. This is so unfair. I feel like crying. 
Now I know what it feels like to be a NDP supporter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oui Oui baguette ratatouille Merci.

----------


## msommers

Every game England loses is rigged. So many now it's hard to keep track!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cool that it's so easy to rig games.

----------


## kertejud2

> Kane just pulled such a typical england move.. skyballing in the quarters. are you insane



Kane skys a penalty. Goal goes off Maguire's shoulder. All the guys' Irish heritage came through in the clutch to screw over the English. Love to see it. 

Though it does end the chance of an England-Argentina final, which would have been the battle of hateable teams such a World Cup deserved.

----------


## max_boost

Rematch Croatia france!

----------


## msommers

WTF happened in the Argentina Netherlands game? Just caught the headlines

----------


## tonytiger55

> WTF happened in the Argentina Netherlands game? Just caught the headlines



Argentina were ahead 2-0. The Dutch came back in the very last part of the game and it went to penalties. 

I really wanted a England vs Argentina final. That would have been mouthwatering... 

We got a re-run of the 2018 final with Croatia and France.

----------


## msommers

I saw something about 17 yellow cards?!

----------


## Brent.ff

> I saw something about 17 yellow cards?!



It got very chippy before and after the shootout

----------


## g-m

Heh Argentina showed them how they play in South America

----------


## littledan

And Virgil showed them fuck around and find out

----------


## DonJuan

> I saw something about 17 yellow cards?!



Yeah I didn't see the highlights yet, but I want to. Apparently the Netherlands coach was also talking shit about Messi before the game (prob channeling Herdman). Pissed off the best player of a generation, and found out.

England... Despite what fans may say. I felt the ref was fair. Let things go on both sides. Fans shouldn't cry too much though. They gave a good show against France, Lloris was going to stop everything it seemed. I think Brazil was the only team with a legit shot of beating France. So if I was a betting man, and I am, France Argentina final. France wins  :Cry:

----------


## tonytiger55

> England... Despite what fans may say. I felt the ref was fair. Let things go on both sides. Fans shouldn't cry too much though. They gave a good show against France, Lloris was going to stop everything it seemed. I think Brazil was the only team with a legit shot of beating France. So if I was a betting man, and I am, France Argentina final. France wins



Heeeelllllll no. The second penalty was a blatant push. The defender did not have his eye on the ball. The fact that VAR had to direct the ref says it all. That summed it up. Watch any premier leage and european game. That is refering basics 101. 

I don't blame Kane for missing the penalty. I think France were lucky. So lucky. I wanted a England Argentina final for Bobby. I think England could really make Argentia run for thier money.

----------


## g-m

> Yeah I didn't see the highlights yet, but I want to. Apparently the Netherlands coach was also talking shit about Messi before the game (prob channeling Herdman). Pissed off the best player of all time, and found out.



Ftfy. Angry Messi is so fun to watch

----------


## DonJuan

> Heeeelllllll no. The second penalty was a blatant push. The defender did not have his eye on the ball. The fact that VAR had to direct the ref says it all. That summed it up. Watch any premier leage and european game. That is refering basics 101. 
> 
> I don't blame Kane for missing the penalty. I think France were lucky. So lucky. I wanted a England Argentina final for Bobby. I think England could really make Argentia run for thier money.



Don't disagree with it being a foul in the box at all or VAR calling it a penalty either. I believe VAR was used to determine if the striker was even able to get to the ball to be in a position of contested possession of the ball. That's tough to do on the field, and why there is VAR, and they called it as such. If you want refing basics look at England v Senegal early on. Cross comes in contested by striker and defender the ball goes off the defender's thigh and then arm, to go out for a goal kick. Appeals for hand ball, ref wants nothing of it. No VAR looked at, if that's not a gift I dunno what is (actually I do, its Hurst 1966).

For those that don't know, FF to 1:50






> Ftfy. Angry Messi is so fun to watch



Oh... best player of all time, I love that conversation and the company he is with in that regard. If he wins this year, then there would be 2 Argentinians in my top 3.

I don't know if Argentina can beat France, but I know Messi can beat France. If that makes sense. Let's just hope people just keep making him angry.

----------


## littledan

Ref should have called the pen on the field when mount got clobbered. That was a significant miss by the ref. Luckily the VAR system worked well in that instance.

And the senegal deflection, I think it came off stones leg then arm, which is not a penalty as his arm was in a natural position. 

Ref also missed that foul on Kane early on, and the foul on Saka when france turned around and scored their first. 

I think the reffing was shit but it was not why England lost in this case.

----------


## msommers

Admittedly he wasn't great on both ends, doesn't the teeth didn't decide the game ultimately. 

Saka was sure taking a shitkicking for awhile before a foul was called lol

----------


## suntan

Dammit I'm sorta enjoying these later matches.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well I didn't think Chinese people watched soccer, but a few of them started cheering just now, so I guess they are fans of the ARG

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When this is over, do I get to not hear about it for at least 2+ years?

----------


## DonJuan

> When this is over, do I get to not hear about it for at least 2+ years?



2 more years till Euro Cup. 4 more years, then the madness comes here.

----------


## Brent.ff

Messi is possessed

----------


## suntan

3-0 that's like 12-0 in hockey.

----------


## DonJuan

Wow, just WOW.

HOW does he do that?

I didn't like the penalty call personally; he was beat and Alvarez should have hit that ball instead of a cheeky flick.

Doesn't take away that Messi is next level. GOAT (pains me to say this)
Messi vs CR7 argument is over. Period.

----------


## max_boost

Amen no messi around. Me casual fan but he was boss.

----------


## littledan

I really like how hard he worked pressing on defense without the ball....

...

Lol

----------


## Brent.ff

there's not a lot of back checking required when there is 8 guys behind him to provide defense..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is the ball dirty for this game or did they change balls for the playoffs?

----------


## msommers

I love France but Mboppe needs to tone down the dive-o-meter and just put the fucking ball in the net like he's capable of

----------


## Brent.ff

> Is the ball dirty for this game or did they change balls for the playoffs?



new balls for the playoffs and final. fancy gold ones. 

this game has been pretty stale. I want argentina to win, but at least we'll get a better championship game with them playing france then Morocco

----------


## C4S

> Well I didn't think Chinese people watched soccer, but a few of them started cheering just now, so I guess they are fans of the ARG



That is still mystery to me, lots of my Honger friends are cheering for the Argentina and England last ~ 30 year, I an understand why they cheer for the England, ( I used to too) but Argentina? Don't know why.

----------


## Xtrema

> That is still mystery to me, lots of my Honger friends are cheering for the Argentina and England last ~ 30 year, I an understand why they cheer for the England, ( I used to too) but Argentina? Don't know why.



Playing both side of Falkland.

For real, tons for Barca/Messi fans in HK.

----------


## msommers

So bets for tomorrow??

France for me. Argentina is going to choke hard

----------


## dirtsniffer

Which one will hurt the brits more? I can't imagine tony tiger feels good about this

----------


## ExtraSlow

France winning hurts Britain more.

----------


## Brent.ff

Messi is a man possessed and honestly France could have lost to Morocco. Messi can finally be crowned the GOAT with zero competition.. hope the rest of the team shows up for him. Either way I’m glad these two in finals, will be a good match. Regardless if you hate soccer, you’d be nuts to not tune in for the WC final

----------


## ExtraSlow

So soccer hey?

----------


## Brent.ff

Foot off the gas, things get wild.

----------


## msommers

We've seen some real shit penalty calls and equally two fantastic goals on both sides.

But it's dive central up in here

----------


## Brent.ff

Subbing di Maria for acuna was a horrible idea imo. Acuna gonna get a red at this rate

----------


## max_boost

> So soccer hey?



Broooo how are you not entertained. This game so sick. 

Argentina too soon jr hard but but but its Saul good man ahaha wow

----------


## beecue

This is a wild game. I could get into soccer if every game was like this.

----------


## nismodrifter

Yeah I don't watch because le boring but this is good sports.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When does it go to 3 on 3?

----------


## nismodrifter

> When does it go to 3 on 3?



Lolz, yes that is what they should do. Then 1 one 1 after 5 mins.

----------


## lilmira

Congratulations Saudi Arabia, you are the new supreme champion.

----------


## Brent.ff

Remove draws from WC group stage and you have this at every game…

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## msommers

Hahahahaha

----------


## DonJuan

> 



I didn't know who this guy was before the world cup. But now he's awesome.

Messi is the GOAT Period.

And I think Argentina winning hurts England more. Deep seeded hatred of Argentina from Maradona, hand of god, decades long etc. France is more of just a perennial rival that they see often.

Oh and that's the greatest world cup final I have ever seen, BY FAR.

----------


## dirtsniffer

@tonytiger55
 - How bad does this hurt?

----------


## ExtraSlow

RIP 
@tonytiger55

----------


## DonJuan

Someone should do a welfare check on him.

We probably won't hear from him until Euro's. When there's only France, Spain, Portugal, Dutch, Croatia and others, that are better than them.

One thing is for sure, England disappoints (its fans).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably the main issue is that It's a province playing against entire nations. Not really fair. 

I'm sure England could be competitive with Aquitania, or Pampas. Not beat them, mind, but at least they'd be competitive.

----------


## C4S

Congrats to Messi and Arg! 

Even I am not their fan, but they played an awesome final! (For some reason, France was choked for 80min in RT, and 25min in ET..)

----------


## littledan

France likely had the flu tearing through their team. Hence why greizman was subbed off so early.

Not a fan of argentina but that was a terrific final to watch. Really great to see mbappe just tuck that volley right into the corner only minute after scoring the pen.

----------


## tonytiger55

> @tonytiger55
>  - How bad does this hurt?



It hurts.. hurts so bad. 
Disapointment is not the word. I don't like Argentina. England should have been in the final. Not happy. 
But it was a good world cup.

----------


## DonJuan

> It hurts.. hurts so bad. 
> Disapointment is not the word. I don't like Argentina. England should have been in the final. Not happy. 
> But it was a good world cup.



Is it easier to cheer for France? and why the hate for Argentina? I just want to confirm my theory. My other England fan friends are in hiding or refuse to talk about the world cup at all.

----------


## suntan

It's a Sophie's choice.

----------


## gmc72

I had no trouble cheering for Argentina over France. And I am English (well, born there anyway).

France can suck it!!

----------


## g-m

Let's go Argentina! I wish I was in BA this week!

----------

